# asking for residency and bank info



## mariannem (May 3, 2010)

So I have a 2 friends who are from Sweden and have found a house to rent and next week are going to ask for residency in the town hall, the fact that they must have 5,174 euro a person thing in their account to sustain their living as required, how does that work, I mean after they ask for residency than the vigile comes to the house to make sure it's all ok but the money can they spend it, should they wait a certain amount of time and just leave the amount in the Italian bank?
Does anyone have any info about this or do they just ask for the bank statement and that is the end of it?
Thanks.
Btw I am in Florence from NYc since 1994 and am glad to have found such a helpful forum where people don't fight all the time!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The vigile won't check the income. He'll just check they are living at the address given. 

The town will want

Proof of income
Proof of medical

They should have an EU form from Sweden. I don't remember the number but I think it's an E106. 

Nobody will care about the money after the town clerk is happy. At least until next year.

NB the clerk has enough leeway that anything can change from town to town. So just tell them to go with what the clerk asks for.


----------



## mariannem (May 3, 2010)

NickZ said:


> The vigile won't check the income. He'll just check they are living at the address given.
> 
> The town will want
> 
> ...


yes they have the proof of medical and proof of income.
Thanks at least they will have a year to worry about it!


----------

